# Other International November Reviews



## KristinB (Nov 19, 2005)

*New*
Malolo Lailai Lagoon Resort
Fiji
Review by: Rick Mileham


----------



## KristinB (Nov 26, 2005)

*Updated*
Manly National
Australia
Review by: [name withheld]


----------



## KristinB (Nov 27, 2005)

*New*
Hotel Resorpia Hakone
Japan
Review by: Larry & Kayo Jones


----------

